
Are LED lights making us ill? - happy-go-lucky
https://www.bbcearth.com/blog/?article=are-led-lights-making-us-ill
======
manicdee
One thing I do know is that the LED lights my council is replacing the old
sodium ones with are about three times as bright. They're painfully bright,
and I have no idea why they are this way when the people who should know
better keep telling us the illumination is the same. Sure, the orange part of
the spectrum is just as bright, but get a grip!

~~~
tscs37
It appears to be brighter because LED parts occupy a different spectrum.
Sodium lamps only light up in a very narrow orange spectrum of light (you
can't even tell colors under sodium lights). This spectrum is great under
photopic vision (ie Daytime Vision) but terrible under nighttime vision. (~0.8
relative brightness vs ~0.1 brightness)

LED lights used for street illumination use a part of the spectrum that is
much more visible during both day and night vision.

There is of course also a tradeoff because making a lamp more visible and thus
allow safer driving, it will disrupt the circadian rhythm much greater.

It is certainly possible that the illumination is exactly the same but the
wavelength of light outputted is different and you're much more sensitive to
it.

------
ajushi
Android and iOS has night mode and can be set automatically during certain
time of the day.

